# Fresh Broccoli Bake



## pdswife (Jan 12, 2006)

Fresh Broccoli Bake

   You can also add chopped ham with the broccoli for a main dish.

Ingredients:
1 3 oz. pkg. cream cheese
1 1/2 C milk
2 eggs, beaten 
1 Tbsp. fresh lemon juice
1/2 tsp. salt, or to taste (I use less)
1/4 tsp. nutmeg (freshly grated is best)
1 Tbsp. chopped parsley
3 C chopped, cooked broccoli (barely tender)

Directions:
Blend the cream cheese and milk; add beaten eggs and lemon juice.   Mix in salt, nutmeg and parsley.   Mix well.   Add chopped broccoli.

Pour into prepared loaf pan.

Bake about 1 hour at 325°.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 12, 2006)

yummy!! I love anything with broccoli!!


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 12, 2006)

I like broccoli to have you ever tried cauliflower? I like that to.


----------



## Constance (Jan 12, 2006)

Keep'em coming, friend...you're on a roll!


----------



## mish (Jan 12, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Keep'em coming, friend...you're on a roll!


 
You beat me to it, Constance. MMMMMMMmmmm Broccoli! Yes! I'll need something healthy to balance the menu after eating your Twisted Brownies as a first course. A new memeber for my broccoli files. TY, pds.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 13, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> yummy!! I love anything with broccoli!!


 Texas, you and I must be veggie-mates, I just adore broccoli too! (DH won't go near it, but that just means more for me! ) 

Awesome looking recipe Pdswife, thank-you for sharing this yummy looking dish  (I wonder if I could do it with low fat cream cheese and skim milk?)


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't see why not.  I'm really proud of you for going healthy!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 13, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I don't see why not. I'm really proud of you for going healthy!


 Thank-you so much Pdswife  That really means a lot to me. 

Right on, I just need to grab some more broccoli (finished it up in a soup) and I'm all good to go


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## QSis (Jan 13, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> You can also add chopped ham with the broccoli for a main dish.


 
mmmm! Or chicken or turkey, for a "devin" sort of meal.  

I'm making this sometime this weekend!  Thanks!

Lee


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2006)

Great!!! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## QSis (Jan 16, 2006)

*Well, I made the recipe*



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> Fresh Broccoli Bake
> 
> You can also add chopped ham with the broccoli for a main dish.
> 
> ...


 

Frankly, I was kind of disappointed. Mine was watery and bland, where I was hoping for something more cheesy, eggy, bold. 

However, I love the concept of this - broccoli casserole baked in a loaf pan.  Maybe if I used more cream cheese and less lemon?  Less milk?  

I'd like to try some alterations that might work better for me.

Lee


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2006)

sorry........


----------



## QSis (Jan 16, 2006)

pdswife,

No need for you to be sorry!  

I hope it's okay that we post "less than great" reviews of recipes posted here, when we encounter disappointments. 

I think trading pros, cons, and suggestions for improvements increase the learning experiences for all of us, as well as lending credibility to this forum.

Lee


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2006)

Post away.

I have some in the oven now and it's thickening up nicely.
I only had about two cups of veggies... mixed broc and Kellyflower ( as friends son used to call it) and only used one cup of milk.


----------



## Constance (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a question: if the broccoli is going to bake for an hour in the oven, do you really need to pre-cook it?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a good question.  I made this last night ( I've had it before , made by a friend) but never cooked it myself.   It tastes really good and for me it thickened up.   

The veggies were very soft.  Paul likes them that was so it was fine.
I like them a little harder though so... next time I'll try it with out pre cooking the veggies.  I'll let ya know Constance.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I have a question: if the broccoli is going to bake for an hour in the oven, do you really need to pre-cook it?


 
I was thinking the same thing, I think for people (like me) who prefer the veggies not too soft, precooking wouldn't be necessary.  I also suggest, if there is a problem with too much liquid, how about some grated lemon zest instead of juice?

Anyhow this recipe looks really good Trish, I would love to try that next time we get some broccoli!!  I would also think this recipe may work well with brussel sprouts!!


----------

